# Cedega & Kernel 2.6.9?

## COiN3D

Hello guys,

i have a stupid problem here. When i try to emulate something with cedega, it crashes with a big error message. I noticed that the kernel is wrong maybe, so i went back to nitro-2.6.8.1 (before it was 2.6.9-nitro1 "Gentlemen, start your engines!") and suddenly cedega has no problems anymore! 

I want to upgrade my kernel, but i want to play win-games, like warcraft, too. So here is the error message:

```
$ cedega /mnt/cdrom/install.exe 

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 1

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine' (0x00000000)

Breakpoint 1 at 0xb7ff6630

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/pthread_lib/libntdll.so' (0xb7ee9000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/pthread_lib/libwine.so' (0xb7ed3000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwine_unicode.so' (0xb7e0c000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwine_port.so' (0xb7e0a000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/tls/libm.so.6' (0xb7dd3000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/tls/libc.so.6' (0xb7cb6000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/tls/libpthread.so.0' (0xb7ca3000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libdl.so.2' (0xb7c9e000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/ld-linux.so.2' (0xb7fea000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libole32.so' (0xb78bb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libadvapi32.so' (0xb7894000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libkernel32.so' (0xb7813000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libuser32.so' (0xb76eb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libgdi32.so' (0xb7675000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/librpcrt4.so' (0xb762f000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwinmm.so' (0xb75d9000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libversion.so' (0xb75cf000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/liblz32.so' (0xb75c8000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libshell32.so' (0xb754d000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/libpng.so.3' (0xb7503000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libz.so.1' (0xb74f2000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libshlwapi.so' (0xb74b2000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libcomctl32.so' (0xb742c000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwineserver.so' (0xb73eb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6' (0xb7369000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libx11drv.so' (0xb72ec000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwine_tsx11.so' (0xb72da000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6' (0xb72bd000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6' (0xb72a6000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1' (0xb723e000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libGLU.so.1' (0xb7183000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6' (0xb7174000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6' (0xb70a5000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1' (0xb69cd000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1' (0xb69cb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2' (0xb72d6000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/ximcp.so.2' (0xb6909000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-15.so' (0xb68fe000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1' (0xb68e1000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1' (0xb68d9000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwineoss.drv.so' (0xb6217000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libmsacm32.so' (0xb6205000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libwinemp3.acm.so' (0xb60c1000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libimaadp32.acm.so' (0xb60bb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libmsg711.acm.so' (0xb60b5000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libmsacm.drv.so' (0xb60ad000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/lib/libmidimap.drv.so' (0xb60a7000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'F:\install.exe' (0x00400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'NTDLL.DLL' (0xb7f26000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'KERNEL32.DLL' (0xb7846000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'ADVAPI32.DLL' (0xb78a6000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'GDI32.DLL' (0xb7694000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'USER32.DLL' (0xb7722000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'RPCRT4.DLL' (0xb7652000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'OLE32.DLL' (0xb78da000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x78000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'WINMM.DLL' (0xb75e7000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'LZ32.DLL' (0xb75cb000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'VERSION.DLL' (0xb75d2000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'SHLWAPI.DLL' (0xb74cf000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'COMCTL32.DLL' (0xb743a000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'SHELL32.DLL' (0xb7573000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'X11DRV.DLL' (0xb7309000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'MSACM32.DLL' (0xb620a000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'WINEOSS.DRV' (0xb621a000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'MSACM.DRV' (0xb60b0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'MIDIMAP.DRV' (0xb60a9000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x27e6dd40 in 32-bit code (0x004235a7).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:003b GS:0033

 EIP:004235a7 ESP:b7b327cc EBP:b7b328a0 EFLAGS:00010206(  R- 00  I   - -P1 )

 EAX:dddddddd EBX:b5f7009c ECX:b5f70098 EDX:4a08ff63

 ESI:00000000 EDI:00000000

Stack dump:

0xb7b327cc (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad21):  00000000 00000000 00000000 0042228f

0xb7b327dc (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad31):  00000004 00000000 0043614c 00422225

0xb7b327ec (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad41):  78001e02 00000000 004306a9 00436000

0xb7b327fc (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad51):  00436184 b7b32840 b7b32830 b7b3283c

0xb7b3280c (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad61):  00000000 b7b32834 00436188 0043618c

0xb7b3281c (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad71):  00000000 00000000 b7fd1488 c0000005

0xb7b3282c (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x21ad81): 

Backtrace:

=>0 0x004235a7 (install.exe..text+0x225a7 in F:\install.exe) (ebp=b7b328a0)

  1 0xb7f9899c (NTDLL.DLL.wine_server_call+0x1a7c in libntdll.so) (ebp=b7b32944)

  2 0xb7f98aaf (NTDLL.DLL.wine_server_call+0x1b8f in libntdll.so) (ebp=b7b32a78)

  3 0xb7ca8354 (OLE32.DLL.CoFileTimeToDosDateTime+0x3908a9 in libpthread.so.0) (ebp=b7b32afc)

  4 0xb7d7362a (NTDLL.DLL.memcpy+0x5226a in libc.so.6) (ebp=00000000)

0x004235a7 (install.exe..text+0x225a7 in F:\install.exe): movl  0x0(%eax,%edx,1),%edi

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x78000000-78046000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSVCRT.DLL

0xb60a9000-b60ab000     (PE)    MIDIMAP.DRV

0xb60b0000-b60b2000     (PE)    MSACM.DRV

0xb620a000-b620c000     (PE)    MSACM32.DLL

0xb621a000-b621c000     (PE)    WINEOSS.DRV

0xb7309000-b730b000     (PE)    X11DRV.DLL

0xb743a000-b743c000     (PE)    COMCTL32.DLL

0xb74cf000-b74d1000     (PE)    SHLWAPI.DLL

0xb7573000-b7575000     (PE)    SHELL32.DLL

0xb75cb000-b75cd000     (PE)    LZ32.DLL

0xb75d2000-b75d4000     (PE)    VERSION.DLL

0xb75e7000-b75e9000     (PE)    WINMM.DLL

0xb7652000-b7654000     (PE)    RPCRT4.DLL

0xb7694000-b7696000     (PE)    GDI32.DLL

0xb7722000-b7724000     (PE)    USER32.DLL

0xb7846000-b7848000     (PE)    KERNEL32.DLL

0xb78a6000-b78a8000     (PE)    ADVAPI32.DLL

0xb78da000-b78dc000     (PE)    OLE32.DLL

0xb7f26000-b7f28000     (PE)    NTDLL.DLL

0x00400000-00458000     (PE)    F:\install.exe

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000001 (D) F:\install.exe

        00000002    0 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 1

```

I'm using the newest (binary) Cedega and, as already said, Kernel 2.6.9-nitro1

Has anyone the same problem?

----------

## COiN3D

Has nobody an idea *push up* ?

----------

## blueillusion

I have this problem on kernel 2.6.9-nitro1

So it is a 2.6.9 only specific i guess.

----------

## deadmoo

i found the fix for this in the cedega release notes.

add this too /etc/sysctl.conf :

```

# setting to fix wine and winex

vm.legacy_va_layout = 1

```

then run this :

```

sysctl -p

```

thanks go to Despair on IRC for pointing me in the right direction.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  (00:41:11) deadmoo: what usually causes a pagefault error in cedega? i never seen that error before. i get it in 4.0.1 and 4.1.
> 
>  (00:42:11) Despair: look at the 4.1 release notes, the prelink, exec-shield and legacy va layout issues
> ...

 Last edited by deadmoo on Sat Oct 30, 2004 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garwin

wooohooooo great thank you.

just had the same problem.

----------

## KoffKoff

 *deadmoo wrote:*   

> i found the fix for this in the cedega release notes.
> 
> add this too /etc/sysctl.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I dont know how to thank you... you helped me get rid of windos THANK YOU!!!!

----------

## PZoned

I LOVE YOU!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

and i love KoffKoff for showing me this thread  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blueillusion

NICE!  now i can go back to using the nirto1 kernel!

----------

## MaxDamage

WOW! Thanx a lot, man!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## COiN3D

Oh my god, thank you very much, too  :Smile: 

You don't know how much people you helped out  :Smile: 

PZoned: and you should thank me for creating this thread  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BudNek

also got this error (fatal error: could not read memory...blalba).

first i thought the problem is nvidia-kernel, but it was the kernel.

everything worked fine with 2.6.7-r1-mm1. with every newer kernel i tried (love, nitro) i get that error.

when i added the line to /etc/sysctl.conf everything was ok. YEAH!!

i tried 2.6.9-rc4-love1 and 2.6.9-nitro2.

THX!!

----------

## anunakin

 :Shocked: 

Hey this works fine on my system:

Athlon XP

FX5200

Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings

My nick is Fazzi on Transgaming.com!

----------

## TheNickster

Many thanks for pointing out this trick!  :Very Happy:  I could not for the life of me figure out why Starcraft wouldn't connect to battle.net anymore...

By the way, does anyone know what downsides might be caused by this hack?

----------

## ooky

(Aaarg)

I get this error message:

```

bash-2.05b# sysctl -p

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0

error: 'vm.legacy_va_layout' is an unknown key

```

I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1.  I am on an amd64 system (which is why I chose such a new kernel).

----------

## deadmoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# sysctl -p
> 
> net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0
> ...

 

please post kernel .config[/code]

----------

## ooky

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

# Wed Nov 10 23:12:25 2004

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=y

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_INIT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

```

I hope that helps.  Thanks, btw.

----------

## deadmoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y
> 
> CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y
> ...

 

Try changing some of these options. I doubt anyone is letting you play Windows games on a NUMA machine. Maybe those settings are what breaks it for you. Most of the others on this thread aren't using 64bit system so they didn't run into this. This is my best educated guess. Let me know if that works .

----------

## ooky

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  I doubt anyone is letting you play Windows games on a NUMA machine.
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Sad, but true.  Although, I would if I could afford it.

I turned all of those to off.  After reading the help in the menuconfig, they did not seem all that necessary.

I still get the same error message when typing "sysctl -p".

----------

## deadmoo

Perhaps this just doesn't work with a x86_64 kernel? I don't seen many people using that processor and cedega. Sorry I couldn't be any more help, but I am out of ideas.

----------

## ooky

 :Crying or Very sad: 

I remember reading that there is some backwords compatability with 32 bit programs.  Cedega does work it just errors just before entering the game.  Graphics work and sound works in the menu.  Battlefield Vietnam is what I am working on.  I figured it would make a good test to see what games I could play and how good is the quality.  I came accross the sysctl thing as a possibilty.

I will keep looking.  Thanks, for your help.  I do appreciate it.    :Wink: 

----------

## Dragobich

I get the "No debug information in ELF" errors as well. Using nitro 2.6.9-r3 (even tried earlier version still the same).

The va_legacy thing doesn't fix it for me. I have an athlon-xp system and used the "developers method to installing gentoo" from the how-to forum.

I tried everything, unprelinking, different versions of cedega or wine and still nothing.

If anyone has any other suggestions please post.

----------

## Wyk3d

I am using Kernel 2.6.9 -nitro3 and i can enable vm.legacy_va_layout but it doesn't fix anything. I tried 2.6.9, 2.6.9-cko2 and they don't work either  :Sad: (.

Could someone who has kernel 2.6.9 please post the correct configuration. I'm desperate here.

Cedega 2.4.1-1 -> unhandled exception.

Steve

----------

## Realmaker

Hi

I'm getting hard locks when trying to play games, it doesn't matter which game. The solution with sysctl -p doesn't help.

----------

## z10n

Work great with 2.6.9-nitro2 "Now with wings" !!! 

THX!

----------

## motzky

Another "No-Go" after sysctl -p on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9.-r4

----------

## Wyk3d

People it's NOT a 2.6.9 thing i have 2.6.8.1-nitro6 and that doesn't even support enabling vm.legacy_va_layout so that can't be the problem. I have the same config for 2.6.8.1 as for 2.6.9 so it HAS to be a configuration thing. Somebody PLEASE post a working .config to be compared with non working ones.

Steve

----------

## Bombs14

I'm getting same problem, not sure what the problem is, that sysctl thing didn't work for me either...  :Sad: 

----------

## Wyk3d

I found a (hacker's) method of enabling vm.legacy_va_layout in 2.6.9 kernels where the sysctl modification doesn't work.

In my source tree i edited kernel/sysctl.c (line 833):

```

//#ifdef HAVE_ARCH_PICK_MMAP_LAYOUT // commented this line

        {

                .ctl_name       = VM_LEGACY_VA_LAYOUT,

                .procname       = "legacy_va_layout",

                .data           = &sysctl_legacy_va_layout,

                .maxlen         = sizeof(sysctl_legacy_va_layout),

                .mode           = 0644,

                .proc_handler   = &proc_dointvec,

                .strategy       = &sysctl_intvec,

                .extra1         = &zero,

        },

//#endif   // and this line

```

(2.6.8.1 doesn't have a legacy_va_layout line in that file at all. )

and include/linux/sched.h (line 1073):

```

//#ifdef HAVE_ARCH_PICK_MMAP_LAYOUT //commented this line

extern void arch_pick_mmap_layout(struct mm_struct *mm);

/*#else // commenting everything from here with /*

static inline void arch_pick_mmap_layout(struct mm_struct *mm)

{

        mm->mmap_base = TASK_UNMAPPED_BASE;

        mm->get_unmapped_area = arch_get_unmapped_area;

        mm->unmap_area = arch_unmap_area;

}

#endif*/  // to here with */

```

This way after you rebuild your kernel. sysctl -p WILL work.

SteveLast edited by Wyk3d on Sun Nov 28, 2004 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wyk3d

 :Embarassed:  Ooops! I just found out how stupid i am. Every time i started cedega it failed with unhandled exception but i never payed much attention to the freetype error above. Just so happens after I installed the latest freetype everything worked perfectly.

If it doesn't work after installing freetype then use the sysctl fix. If that doesn't work (gives unknown key error) use my source editing method to enable it. It should work.

For me it works perfectly now. I can finally play CS1.6 on linux  :Very Happy: . No more WinBlows for me  :Very Happy: .

Steve

----------

## Xe

Hi

This "sysctl thing" works for me only with a few apps/games. E.g. the WinRAR setup doesn't run... And I get no freetype-error.

Any ideas how to solve this?

Hm, and got anyone of you eMule to work with cedega or wine? -I know there are a lot of ed2k clients for linux as well, but I prefer to using eMule.

EDIT: Just forgot my kernel version: I use the newest 2.6.9-nitro4

----------

## LinuxRocks

I have a question. Enableing the legacy_va_layout to 1 seemed to fix my problems with Cedega, but what other consequences does that setting have on the system as a whole. What does it do? And, what does it do to other games/process'?

I would like to enable it full time into the sysctl file in /etc, but dont want to bork my system or loose performance just to play a Windows game from time to time.

Thanks!!!

Joe

----------

## fdarling

Thanks! The fixed worked for me like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## sakus

I'd also like to know what this setting actually does. Disables some nice 2.6 feature reverting us back to the ancient 2.4-era?  :Wink: 

----------

## plonka2000

Thanks.

This fix worked for me also.

----------

